# Quick goldfish question



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

What is the minimum tank size for a fantail goldfish? I know they can get pretty big.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a 40 breeder would be the smallest i would suggest....they can reach 16-18"....


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

You will need at least 10 to 20 gallons minimum tank size for a fantail goldfish.


----------

